# Any Schutzhand Clubs in CT??



## ItsJwow (Sep 30, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone, I am new to the forum, but I have a 20 month GSH female who I'd love to get into the Schutzhand sport, but I have yet to find a club in CT that is close enough. I am from Fairfield County, does anyone know of a good Club in my area?? Any info would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

None in CT... I believe there's one in long island about 20 minutes over the throgs neck bridge. Depending on where you are in Fairfield County, it's probably at least about a 45 minute drive. 

There's a member who posts here that's a member. You want me to look and see if i can find their user name so you can contact them?


----------



## ItsJwow (Sep 30, 2011)

45 minutes doesn't sound bad at all! That would be great if you could let me know the username so I can get more information and details, thanks I really appreciate it!

Jen


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Don't know anything about it but this one is in CT. Probably 1.5 hours from Fairfield County, maybe a little more?

Quinebaug Schutzhund Club


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks like there are GSDCA-WDA clubs in CT.

clubs

One in Stratford, one in New Milford and one in Willington.

Hope this helps,

Annette


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

ItsJwow said:


> 45 minutes doesn't sound bad at all! That would be great if you could let me know the username so I can get more information and details, thanks I really appreciate it!
> 
> Jen


The members name is ayoitzrimz.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

There are a few private clubs in CT I've called and emailed all of them and got no responses from any of them. Alot of clubs of the boarders I wanna get my 3 into one as well but am having no luck finding any openings.


----------

